# Broke as a joke and looking for a camera....



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Okay, the classic situation.......Needed: good camera for little money.

I am on a cops salary (for those that don't know, they suck!!!) and I am looking for a camera that has the ability to shoot decent aquarium pics and still be able to shoot good pics of everything else. I currently have a Canon PowerShot A85 and it is a decent point and shoot. However, I would like to move up to the world of SLR's. Biggest reason is that I have a baby on the way and plan on shooting millions of pitures of him/her. I have no need to be able to print out perfect large prints, but nice 4x6 or 5x7 photos would be nice. For the most part, photos will be viewed on the computer. So, what options am I looking at and prices? Used is doable too if anyone reading has something they want to sell. In the mean time, I am going to do some research on the subject as I am camera ignorant and also will be surfing ebay. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

What kind off budget are you looking at?. SLR are not cheap. Some good ones for under a grand are the Nikon D50, Konica Minolta 5D.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Unsure on the budget at the moment, but definately under $1000, half that or less would be beautiful. I expect that I would likely be looking at a used or older or used older model of camera for that kinda jack, but if it takes alright pics, I don't care if its old as dirt and beat to crap, it's just gotta work


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking at a Nikon D70s. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice camera. Very nice camera actually. If you can find one for under 1000$ jump on it.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

So much for the D70s. I thought I could possibly get a body for fairly cheap and build from there, but boy was I wrong. I will be looking in a different direction for now, still digital SLR though.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Why don't you check out the Canon digital Rebel? The new ones are 8MP, bodies are under $1K. I'm sure you can also find the prior version of the digital Rebel, which was 6MP for considerably less.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a Panasonic FZ-20. They range around $500 online. They are an amazing camera for the price. Check out www.dpreview.com (I think)

Now there is a FZ-30 out that you might want to check out.

This camera has an amazing zoom on it, so you dont have to worry about buying bigger.


----------

